# 1882 Dr. Kilmer's Swamp Root "Cure"



## camelorama (Feb 20, 2011)

Not a fan of medicine bottles - but this is in perfect shape with embossing error on the bottom (double embossed)

 If anyone wants - let me know soon cause it is gonna hit e-bay...

 i am a poison bottle / apothecary / lab glass guy so I have no use for this..


----------



## kwalker (Feb 21, 2011)

Always loved the embossing of these bottles. I've never dug one myself but sure hope to. They're a pretty common bottle. If you put it on ebay I don't think there'd be much/any profit margin after ebay costs and shipping. I think they're in the $5-$15 range? Someone on here may want it. But other than that it's a nice looker! Welcome to the forum []


----------



## camelorama (Feb 21, 2011)

value assessed low @ $25.00 to $40.00 for the large size...
 I will probably just wait till someone wants to trade for it...

 thx for the welcome


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome. 
 I think you'll find kwalker is correct. I had one that was listed twice and had both labels and I couldn't get $30 including shipping for it. 
 Unless by large you mean 11" full quart which I don't think exists, it's common. If you mean 11", don't let it go for $40.
 You never know though, you may get lucky. 
 Good luck with it whatever you do.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 21, 2011)

I never dug one either, then BOOM! that's how it happens. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2011)

So there is a quart? huh?


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 21, 2011)

> So there is a quart? huh?


 
 never heard of one.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2011)

Me either but the center one in the bucket looks HUGE.


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  camelorama
> 
> value assessed low @ $25.00 to $40.00 for the large size...
> I will probably just wait till someone wants to trade for it...
> ...


 $10-15 all day long, you're gonna own it a long time before you ever get $25 for it...kool bottles but as common as they come..


----------



## edndlm (Feb 21, 2011)

It is a $10.00 Cure bottle at best ! Now if it was an embossed Cough & Consumption Cure with lungs that would be 100 x different ! Great looking bottle , but very common as it was a popular brand .


----------



## camelorama (Feb 21, 2011)

i don't care about value on this bottle really...
 I was told a value by someone....

 I just picked it up cause it was super clean & only a $1
 I figured someone might want it...

 A little short of 8.5 inches tall


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 22, 2011)

> I just picked it up cause it was super clean & only a $1


They're great bottles and I'd never turn one down at that price. There was a poll of collection must have more common bottles and it was right up there. Attractiveness and history make them that. 
 For me the shipping would be too much being on the other coast. 
 Thanks for offering.


----------



## camelorama (Feb 22, 2011)

@ cowseatmaize...

 I will ship it to ya for a poison bottle..

 i kinda treat this place like "swap-bot"

 i send you some thing & you send me something...

 ;-)


----------

